# Some problems with Google apps on fresh LiquidSmooth install



## 3thereal (Apr 25, 2012)

Just installed LiquidSmooth 1.5 a couple of days ago, went from Codename but do a full data/cache wipe. For some reason, my install didn't come with all of the google apps. I had to download a few from the Play Store, but a couple are still giving me trouble.

Google Wallet I had to install by downloading an APK since Play Store said it wasn't compatible with my device (Verizon LTE). However, it times out when adding cards, possibly because it's not the latest version (not sure if there's a good repository to find these? I couldn't locate one).

I also can't get Car Home to work. It didn't come with LiquidSmooth either, can't find it in the Play Store, and when I try to install the APK it says it installs but nothing shows up in my apps. Copying/pasting it into /system/apps/ just gives me a "copy failed" error.

Any thoughts?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

A simple fixing of permissions should do you good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3thereal (Apr 25, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> A simple fixing of permissions should do you good


Nub question then! How do I do that?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Reboot to recovery, select fix permissions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3thereal (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks. Just gave that a try. Didn't seem to help my situation though


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe you should be asking in the Liquid thread?


----------



## 3thereal (Apr 25, 2012)

Are there separate subforums for roms? I thought it might get lost if I just posted onto the giant thread, but I'll give that a try too.


----------

